# fiamma roll out awning



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
w have thefiamma awning and was wandering if i need to put it out all the way or can it be just rolled out half way

barry


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

If you roll out the awning fully, you can tension the fabric (by turning the handle approx quarter of a turn anticlockwise).

You can extend it just halfway but best to use a tie down system in order to tension the fabric, especially if it's windy.

Sometimes, if it's warm and raining we just extend the awning a small amount to stop the rain coming in the open door. The legs are then secured in special Fiamma clips mounted on the side of the van.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

It's important to remember to make sure the awning is firmly anchored if there is any possibility of wind and the pitching angles are correct. If it rains you need a fairly fast run off. 
I have now seen three wind outs wrecked or damaged, Two from high wind and another One because it filled with water.

If its windy I use ratchet straps over the frame and down to ground.


----------

